# Deadline for FSWP 2014????



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear all seniors,

Is it 31 Dec 2014 the deadline to submit for FSW before the new EIO launchs in Jan 2015? But I read somewhere in the forum saying Jan 2015 or Apr 2015 is the deadline to receive application. I couldn't find such the info in the CIC website. Please help me to clarify this.

Addition, when we submit documents to WES. Do you email us that they have received all documents and progressing the assessment?

Thank you all.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

miu said:


> Dear all seniors,
> 
> Is it 31 Dec 2014 the deadline to submit for FSW before the new EIO launchs in Jan 2015? But I read somewhere in the forum saying Jan 2015 or Apr 2015 is the deadline to receive application. I couldn't find such the info in the CIC website. Please help me to clarify this.
> 
> ...



The FSW program will be accepting applications until January 1, 2015, or until the overall cap of 25,000 is reached.


This is what is written on CIC site. I think CIC will be accepting applications till 1st Jan.

Seniors may help you more in this 

Best of luck.

Regards,
Zizy


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Regarding WES, you should be receiving emails regularly on the updates.
Additionally you can login to your account in WES and find out the progress.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks all


----------

